# Saints nation calling all WHO DATS!



## The Count (Aug 17, 2012)

All aboard the train headed for the first team in NFL history to host and play in the super bowl. Brees & co. is reved up and ready to duplicate last yrs offensive domination. Spags will have our D revamped and the black and gold will be unstoppable. WHO DAT!


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 18, 2012)

The Giants aren't hosting the super bowl this year...

See ya December 9th.


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 18, 2012)

ROFL my sentiments exactly. the saints are nobody really. who cares if brees threw for a nfl record high 5200+yds. who cares if his receiving core is probably equal if not better than the packers........giants still gonna go 8-8 in the regular season, somehow make it to the playoffs, n STILL smoke everybody like a blunt.


----------



## The Count (Aug 18, 2012)

Y'all giants fans are lucky our DC fucked us over with his blitzing against the 9ers... Last two times the saints met the giants we've worked y'all like a slave owner to the tune of 97-51.. Y'all should really try keeping us under 40pts  had u made ur way back to the super dome ud have one less ring. I know coulda woulda shoulda but as of recent we OWN the girlymen


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 18, 2012)

i'm not gonna lie on that but this year now that the front four got time together its gonna be a wrap. the giant d line is the best in the league BAR NONE. osi and jpp on the end. justin tuck blocking them field goals, ITS A WRAP. ya gonna NEED a saint YA FEEL ME. lol i'ma be talkin mad shit all season


----------



## The Count (Aug 18, 2012)

I'll give u that ur dline is sick... They're embarrassing the jets oline from starters through the bench right now. If the saints can't figure out how to win on the road our season might not go as it should


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 18, 2012)

they had that problem against the seahawks two years ago. i honestly think they woulda gotten knocked out in the wildcard round last year if it wasn't for the fact that they had homefield for that first game. ya got a great chance of making the playoffs at least, can't say the same for the giants since they rarely have 11-5 seasons and the division just got tighter with RGIII going to redskins. NFC east is EASILY the most brolic division in the entire league. vick and jackson, plus mccoy on that run game, tony romo leading the league with in broken clavicles, and of course the other too. bro. talkin about football knowing that there technically isn't football is making me mad depressed. i wish i had a time machine for real. fast forward to the beginning of september


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 19, 2012)

Yawn.
Super Bowl Champions.


----------



## GeeTee (Sep 5, 2012)

WHO DAT!!! our D is gonna be fiya this year. hicks, wilson, gallete, jordan will be on fiya this year under Spags. im so fucking amped for this sunday vs the foreskins. rg3 will get abused in the dome WHO DAT!!!!


----------



## smok3h (Sep 5, 2012)

I always wondered who came up with their dumb saying first.  Was it the Bengals with Who Dey? Or was it the Saints with Who Dat?

Either way... both are dumb as hell .


----------



## mcrandle (Sep 5, 2012)

smok3h said:


> I always wondered who came up with their dumb saying first. Was it the Bengals with Who Dey? Or was it the Saints with Who Dat?
> 
> Either way... both are dumb as hell .


I don't know who started that shit.

BUT, I can tell you that whoever started that shit was either a redneck or black. Those two flavors go together in the South. It would not surprise me that "who dat" was started in the South before that "who dey" shit. "who dat" is the most annoying shit I ever fucking heard when it comes to sport chant. 

I'd rather listen to those Vuvuzelas at the World Cup than hear this "Who Dat" shit.


----------



## mcrandle (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd also like to add, the Saints can go fuck themselves.


----------



## GeeTee (Sep 5, 2012)

mcrandle said:


> I'd also like to add, the Saints can go fuck themselves.


LOL butthurt bro? the saints must of destroyed your team for all that anger LOL
WHO DAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcrandle (Sep 5, 2012)

GeeTee said:


> LOL butthurt bro? the saints must of destroyed your team for all that anger LOL
> WHO DAT!!!!!!!!


Let's talk after the Carolina game asshole.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Sep 9, 2012)

Crickets.&#8203;..


----------



## marc88101 (Sep 9, 2012)

The Count said:


> All aboard the train headed for the first team in NFL history to host and play in the super bowl. Brees & co. is reved up and ready to duplicate last yrs offensive domination. Spags will have our D revamped and the black and gold will be unstoppable. WHO DAT!


unstoppable? Are we watching the same game? They are getting owned! they look like crap!


----------



## futureprospects (Sep 9, 2012)

WHO DAT? its RG3 he is a beast sarrry about that Saints....


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 9, 2012)

R g 3


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 9, 2012)

I love how the guy who started this thread is probably terrified to come back here. "damn we got raped by a rookie" hes thinking.

Wow rg3 was lights out. Lol


----------



## biglungs (Sep 10, 2012)

Rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3 rg3.....


----------



## GeeTee (Sep 10, 2012)

Dam aint gonna lie rg3 was on fiya. i was at the game our receivers were dropping balls left and right, drew had an off day and we weren't balanced. its ok tho only 1 game. doesnt make or break the season. Who Dat!!!


----------



## blazinkill504 (Sep 15, 2012)

i mean the saints prolly will be in the sb this year. rg3 went ham like i thought he would, just didnt think he'd win. drew is forcin a lil too much shit cause he feels he has to put the team on his back without sean peyton. drew needs to chill out an remember we got one of the best offenses in the nfl.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 16, 2012)

Aren't the Saints missing Vilma and a few other guys ?


----------



## chrishydro (Sep 16, 2012)

The players they got back but will lose them next week when the commish hears the case again. With that said they need their coach, I dont give a shit how good the players are and they have great players they need their damm coach back and without him they are lucky to go 500. Coaching is a giant part of the game plan.


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 16, 2012)

With todays technology...don't ya think Payton is giving input during games?


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 16, 2012)

0-2 ...the saints are done....


----------

